# So my exhaust..



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Not right now, but in the future I'm going to be having a custom exhaust setup. But it's not going to be your typical split dual straight back setup, rather it's going to be a split dual side pipe, popping on in front of the rear wheels.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

I think it will look good if you can keep it tight against the body maybe through the side skirt.


----------



## Bigcoyote (Apr 21, 2007)

I had that set-up on one of my previous cars -- I had to use glasspacks ( yes it was in the 80's ) - due to space limitations and a muffler law. But it sounded GOOD and it was loud. I had my local muffler shop do it for a few hundred bucks.


Good luck:cheers


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

Man if you can get it like this it would rock!


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

hey man if you want a good side exit exhaust check these guys out they have a video on youtube.com to so you can hear them its dominantmotorsports.com they do everthing gto


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

side exhaust is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.:cheers


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

ls2weber said:


> Man if you can get it like this it would rock!


That's EXACTLY what's gonna be done.


----------



## 02MillenniumVette (Dec 3, 2006)

If its going to look like this then hell yea. :cheers 

GTO Side Exhaust


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

ChiefyGTO said:


> Not right now, but in the future I'm going to be having a custom exhaust setup. But it's not going to be your typical split dual straight back setup, rather it's going to be a split dual side pipe, popping on in front of the rear wheels.
> 
> Any thoughts?



When you get your exhaust setup, post some pictures. I am interested on how it turns out.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

04BLKGOAT said:


> When you get your exhaust setup, post some pictures. I am interested on how it turns out.


I will... it'll probably be 1-2 months, but I will.


----------

